# Bike Parcours in Langenbrand/Schömberg



## Triple F (14. August 2003)

Bike Parcours in Langenbrand / Schömberg 
Homepage 

Vorstellung: 
Es handelt sich hierbei um keinen FR/DH-Bike-Park, vielmehr soll er ambitionierten XC-Fahrern neue (technische) Herausforderungen bieten. Diesen Hinweis findet man auch schon auf der Homepage, auf der man sich auch eine kleine Übersichtskarte als .pdf herunterladen kann.
Die Anfahrtsbeschreibung finde ich etwas verwirrend, es sollte vielmehr auf die Route von Langenbrand aus hingewiesen werden und nicht so sehr von Schömberg geredet werden ;D. 







Schnell sieht man, dass hier auf geringem Raum, einige Meter Trail in den Wald gesetzt worden sind - in 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden, deren Kombination eine Menge Abwechslung verspricht.Der Parcours besteht aus 2 Haupttrassen: die Rodelbahn mit einigen Anliegern und Steilkurven und eine  anspruchsvollere Spur, von der aus schwierigere Passagen angefahren oder leigengelassen werden können.






Erster Eindruck:
Ambitionierte XC-Fahrer? [Übermut an]Hahaha,alles klar.. [Übermut aus]. Also gleich mal mit full speed die verwinkelte Trasse herunter , das sollte sich aber als nicht ganz so ideal erweisen, denn durch das begrenzte Raumangebot ist der Kurs recht verwinkelt.Man verpaßt bei den ersten Abfahrten leicht Abzweigungen, welche aber -bei langsamerer Fahrt- klar farblich markiert sind. Einige Passagen gehen sogar kurz bergauf, oftmals sind die Kurven enge Kehren.






Die Rodelbahn ist eher was für die Highspeed-Fraktion. Ausreichend breit schlängelt sie sich bis zum Eulenbach hinunter. Sie ist zwar technisch anspruchslos, allerdings erhöht das *ungemähte Gras* etwas den Nervenkitzel  (Steine?). Lohnender ist da schon, die Anlieger und Steilkuven auszufahren, jedoch sollte man vorsichtig darauf zufahren: oftmals sind die Äste nicht getrimmt und versperren einem die freie Fahrt.

Nach ein paar Abfahrten kommt man gut mit der teilweise stark verblockten Strecke zu Recht und kann sich aus den verschiedenen Schleifen, selber einen netten Track zusammen bauen/fahren.
Einige kritische Steine und Wurzeln mit Spray markiert.






Fazit:
Also dafür, dass der Parcours einfach *so mitten im Wald steht und nicht kommerziell* ausgelegt ist, geht das Angebot absolut in Ordnung. Eine bessere Pflege wäre wünschenswert, könnten ja auch die Fahrer freiwillig machen, falls das Forstamt mitspielt ;D. Den angepriesen "Sprung über den Baumstamm" habe ich leider nicht gefunden, etwas überhalb des eingezeichneten Startpunktes beginnen schon 2 zuführende Trails, auf einem muß man einen Stamm überwinden, aber das ist mehr wie eine Stufe. 
Gewünscht hätte ich mir ein paar Spielereien, z.B. auf einem Baumstamm balancieren oder im oberen,flacheren Teil den Bau eines kleineren Sprunges.

Wenn man da oben ne Runde dreht, sollte man den Kurs in jedem Falle einbauen, nur deswegen hinfahren wird sich für die meisten Biker nicht lohnen.

Klasse Idee, sollte es in mehreren Gebieten geben!

Triple F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. August 2003)

Lasst uns doch da mal hingurken! Vielleicht Anfang September als Vorbereitung fürs Elsaß-Wochenende ...

Wie siehts aus, wer hätte Zeit und Lust, so 6./7. oder 13./14. September?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (14. August 2003)

sieht ja mal ziemlich nett aus
aber is das mit höhenmetern verbunden oder gibts da shuttles/lifte?


----------



## Triple F (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *sieht ja mal ziemlich nett aus
> aber is das mit höhenmetern verbunden oder gibts da shuttles/lifte?  *



Lifte gibt´s da eigentlich nur im Winter...
...und ne Shiver *tüdeldidü* ist da wohl zu überdimensioniert. Die Strecken sind relativ kurz, bis die Gabel da ausgefedert ist, biste schon unten  .


----------



## liebesspieler (14. August 2003)

grml, immer dieses mobbing !


----------



## Triple F (14. August 2003)

Könnt´ ich an deiner Stelle mit leben..

Aber du hast doch noch das Scott und das Tox, oder?


Mit denen würd´s Spass machen...


----------



## Triple F (14. August 2003)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen...







Ein größeres Bild gibt es hier!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. August 2003)

@ 3F
Wir haben letzten Sonntag eine Gruppe aus Schömberg getroffen. Die sagten mir, die beschilderten MTB-Touren (sind ja 3) dort wären nicht so der Hit - also eher einfach zu fahren.
Meinst du, dass z. B. die beiden kurzen Touren (so knapp 20 km und etwas über 500 Hm) was für Anfänger (sprich Schwarzspechtfrau) wären. Evtl. kann ich sie mit dem Wellenbad als Köder ins "Hochgebirge" locken ...

Ich nehme das mit der Sonderschule auch auf der Stelle zurück, versprochen!!


----------



## Triple F (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> Ich nehme das mit der Sonderschule auch auf der Stelle zurück, versprochen!! *


Auf einmal so handzahm, ....

Also da oben gibt´s schon einige schöne Trails. Bin vor ein paar Jahren mit ein paar Jungs (und Mädels) vom RSV mitgefahren. Aber ob die Trails in den Karten sind  . Ich würde mal auf Gutdünken rumfahren, aber wenn Frau Schwarspecht dabei ist, würde ich eher den geführten Routen trauen, bevor´s Stress gibt


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2012)

*hust*
Gibt's die Strecken eigentlich noch?
Bin momentan nicht so oft in der Gegend, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat es gut Spaß gemacht...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

Gibt es auch 2013 noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

